# Help help - lens cover needed desperately!



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I need a rear lens cover for Hetty Hymer. I took it off to clean and Big Son walked on it this morning in motorbike boots. He is 6'6" - 18 stone!! I am trying to stick it together with glue gun but getting in an awful mess.
Need van roadworthy for Tuesday - errand of mercy to London. Would a caravan lens cover fit do you think? Probably will get a spare cos the other one is cracked (not me!!)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You would be better of using airfix type glue. As it is the same type of plastic.
I repaired my light board lens cver back in the summer and it is as good as new. 

Andy


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Tried that but it is in so many pieces, did not seem to work!! Do you think I should have to replace whole unit?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would think you could get just the lens I do not know how old your van is but you would have to go to Hymer as it would be one of their parts. 

Andy

Ps if you have a tow bar get a light board and plug that in.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Halfords do a 3 tape , red, amber and clear, for doing repairs to lenses. Our van passed 2 MOTs with the brake light fixed with this tape.
Waz


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx Waz...I spent a fortune on glue and anti-glue!! Sanded, cleaned and fitted a zillion bits together to no avail. Your help has enabled me to have a lens cover which looks plastic but is in fact tape!!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi jenniedream, glad it worked for you, as far as I know my old van lens is still going strong 4 years now
Waz


----------

